
The Virtual DOM Is Slow. Meet the Memoized DOM (2018) - aabbcc1241
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/the-virtual-dom-is-slow-meet-the-memoized-dom-bb19f546cc52
======
aabbcc1241
So far, seen quite a handful of 'no-virtual-dom' declarative framework:
surplus, solid.js, redom, imba

